# Dutch sailor missing in the Atlantic



## ilCigno (Oct 1, 2013)

On January 15th 2014 Dutch sailor Sietse Hagen left the port of Tenerife heading for the Caribbean islands. Since his departure, now over 60 days ago, he has not reported home. His friends and family, as well as the Dutch sailing community, are deeply concerned about the well-being of this very experienced sailor. He has been reported missing at the local authorities, but your help by keeping a lookout for his boat would be very much appreciated.

Sietse is sailing a 27ft Gib'Sea Flush Poker named 'Pokerface', small but well prepared for long voyages. Distinctive properties are its doghouse and black painted stern (photos below).

If you have any information that could help finding Sietse please contact me by PM or your local police.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

Just putting it to the top of the list for you. Hope you find him.


----------



## ilCigno (Oct 1, 2013)

Thank you Group9. Getting the word out and asking for a lookout is all we can do right now I'm afraid.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

What was the weather like on that passage? Any chance he got blown off course? He might be limping along after losing some gear in a storm, there are many possibilities. Looks like he has a solid boat and as you say, a lot of experience, so I would be optimistic.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

From what you've posted, He and his boat sound, and look, like a solid team. I, too, would be cautiously optimistic. He may have had problems with his mast/rig and could be proceeding slowly with a stumpy jury-rig?

You may want to consider notifying the US Coast Guard also. If the Dutch authorities have not already triggered it, this may result in a notice to the merchant ships along that route who participate in AMVER (meaning most of them) to keep a lookout and report a sighting and assist if necessary. 

Does POKERFACE have EPIRB? Lack of a signal from it would indicate she is afloat.

I'm just thinking out loud here. Other suggestions welcome. My prayers for his safe arrival.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

nolatom said:


> Does POKERFACE have EPIRB? Lack of a signal from it would indicate she is afloat.


Doesnt have an EPIRB on board. Doesnt believe in them is what I heard.

Its a good route to be lost in, if one has to get lost. Its all down hill current and wind till the long net of the caribbean islands and passage boats will always have enough food for at least three months or more, fishing is good etc, so if the hull has integrity and he isnt injured, then it's a nice long float.

But I might just go polish my EPIRB.


----------



## ilCigno (Oct 1, 2013)

No word yet from Sietse or his boat. Even under jury-rig he should have made landfall by now. Unfortunally for us and his family he didn't believe in any long distance emergency equipment like an EPIRB. He has been told many times by fellow sailors and friend te get something like that, but he "didn't want anybody to get into danger because of him". Well, I respect that but it doesn't help the family right now. 

Please stay on a lookout, thanks for your help.
Timo


----------

